# Topics > Arts > Dance >  World Order, music band, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - worldorder.jp

youtube.com/crnaviofficial

facebook.com/worldorder.idl

twitter.com/WorldOrder_News

World Order on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

WORLD ORDER "MACHINE CIVILIZATION"

Uploaded on Mar 18, 2011

----------


## Airicist

WORLD ORDER "QUIET HAPPINESS" (China)

Published on Feb 27, 2016




WORLD ORDER "QUIET HAPPINESS" (India)

Published on Feb 27, 2016

"Japanese group does its hypnotic robot dance in Shanghai"

by Alicia Tan
March 7, 2016

----------

